# Regular Season Game #31: 12/31/2006 Memphis Grizzles v.s. Houston Rockets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Memphis Grizzles v.s. Houston Rockets
Toyota Center, TX
Sunday Dec. 31th 7:00PM Eastern Time*


*Houston Rockets*








*(18-12)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Memphis Grizzles*








*(7-24)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> HOUSTON -- Shane Battier was studying a stat sheet Friday night when he caught a glimpse of Juwan Howard's line.
> 
> The Rockets forward collected 17 points, 13 rebounds and five assists in 36 minutes of action against Atlanta.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules
Farewell 2006, Happy New Year 2007!!!​


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No more







after this game. 

Welcome back














After this game.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

is there a way we could watch this game? because its not on http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

is it on league pass?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

as far as I know.. no p2p coverage tonight. I will be watching pbp in the clutchfans.net chatroom. Won't be the same, but better than gamecast.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> as far as I know.. no p2p coverage tonight. I will be watching pbp in the clutchfans.net chatroom. Won't be the same, but better than gamecast.


it's on *NBA China* channel of ppmate :biggrin:


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Mike Miller is not playing today, or just not starting.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Raxel said:


> Mike Miller is not playing today, or just not starting.


6:20 MEM - M. Miller made a 7-foot running jumper in the lane. Assist: D. Stoudamire

6:54 MEM - M. Miller made a 26-foot three-pointer from 

7:11 MEM - M. Miller enters game for D. Jones

:angel:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> it's on *NBA China* channel of ppmate :biggrin:



NICE THANK YOU! :clap:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> it's on *NBA China* channel of ppmate :biggrin:


this ppmate is slow, it's at 1% buffering forever


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The Grizzles just can't miss


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Gay was owned by TMAC :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mike Miller looks so gay


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> this ppmate is slow, it's at 1% buffering forever


yea, is there anyway of speeding it up or some other way to watch it? i can't even get it to play


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> yea, is there anyway of speeding it up or some other way to watch it? i can't even get it to play


I hate ppmate too but sometimes it's the only program that you can get the game from so I have to keep it in my computer. The trick is you have to find the right link for the game since they usually have a few links for the same game and usually only one of them can actually work for users outside China while the other ones will always be buffering at 1%. But if you cannot read Chinese on the menu, it's kinda diffcult to find the right link


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> I hate ppmate too but sometimes it's the only program that you can get the game from so I have to keep it in my computer. The trick is you have to find the right link for the game since they usually have a few links for the same game and usually only one of them can actually work for users outside China while the other ones will always be buffering at 1%. But if you cannot read Chinese on the menu, it's kinda diffcult to find the right link



thanks for the info i guess i would have to try all the sports link then


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I love Juwons new role with this team. I dont see why a lot of us complain about him.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I love Juwons new role with this team. I dont see why a lot of us complain about him.


people have always complained about juwan and i've never understood it. hes really been the most solid player on this team the last 3 years.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> people have always complained about juwan and i've never understood it. hes really been the most solid player on this team the last 3 years.


word. 
I guess the complains had sth to do with his defense and rebounding which he improved a lot this season


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Novak made his 1st 3 pter in the regular season?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

na.. his made a few before that



and i figured out that every houston rocket fan will die early from watching rafer play.. anger = high blood pressure = heart failure


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

chn353 said:


> na.. his made a few before that


oh, sorry, my bad





chn353 said:


> and i figured out that every houston rocket fan will die early from watching rafer play.. anger = high blood pressure = heart failure


3-16 :worthy: and he will never stop shooting


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye.. thats the problem. if tmac took those 18 shots this game would've been finished a year ago


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:yay: :yay: :yay: :cheers:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

clutch shooting from tmac, battier and head :clap: :clap:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

1:58 HOU - L. Head made a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: R. Alston 
33.6 HOU - L. Head made a 26-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: T. McGrady 

Head RAWKS!!!!!!!
:clap2:


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

sherwin said:


> people have always complained about juwan and i've never understood it. hes really been the most solid player on this team the last 3 years.












Sigh...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

juwan fouled out... :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
great game for the vet again


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Miller wont let the Grizz lie down.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow look at this choke job by the rockets at the end


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

(0:28) Alston Free Throw 2 of 2 missed
(0:28) Alston Free Throw 1 of 2 missed

nice


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Dang they need to practice free throws :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Miller will get a shot at it


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

alston is useless... 1/4 FT's


if memphis win .. alston dies


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

no OT plz


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

good thing tmac got the defensive rebound... alston has negative basketball IQ.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Start Head over Alston


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i would start head over alston for sure. head makes shots and knows when to pass.. alston just jacks up shots and hope for the best


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ironically the commentator said coming into the season Alston was his darkhorse candidate for an allstar spot. I was like WTF


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Whew, we survive, and the expression on JVG's face at the end of the game is priceless and he was even bumping fist with Mutombo. :biggrin:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

tmac attacked


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

2 awesome games by tmac... could it be? first string of good games since 04-05

if tmac is back and yao comes back as early feb or even late jan we would smash everyone. iverson + melo have nothing on the great wall and tmac


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome Back Tracy!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

if we play like this in january we will have a winning %


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Didnt watch the game but it seems TMAC is back hopefully TOs he can get down though.


Rafer jacked up alot of shots again it seems. We need a pass first point guard. Someone with great court vision.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rafer Alston proves over and over again, that he is the most dispensable player on this team. I would trade him in a heart beat, if someone asked for him (too bad no one ever will). To think i thought he would be averaging 14 and 9 this season.

But Tmac is getting in a groove which is nice, and everyone is rallying and covering the loss of Yao which is nice. Gotta keep around and above .500 for Jan and we will be in good shape with Yao back in Feb.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

just read the story on last night's game, I'll take the win...seems like the 3 ball is our friend while Yao is out & it should be. It must hurt Novak, because he's not getting to throw up some 3's. Sea & Utah up next at the TOY....I say we split taking the Sea. game


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Great way to end the new year


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Novak got to play last night though.. and in fact made a shot I believe. He will get more into the swing of things over the next month and play. At least that's what I am hoping. A little time here and there on the court will be good for him.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Great way to end the year. I'm very proud of McGrady for stepping up his play and helping the team.


----------

